# I'm really my ThunderJet 500s



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*I'm really enjoying my ThunderJet 500s*

Ever since I've been putting the effort to get these guys running smooth I've been having a blast with the ThunderJet 500s and I rarely even run my X-Tractions.

Thanks to Mking for turning me on to using drill rod for rear axles. In my opinion that is what makes the biggest improvement in the performance of these cars.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Okay Mic,
Sounds interesting, what size and where does one find drill rod? 
Dave


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*drill rod source*

*drill rod source* 
you can just google drill rod or drill blank and find lots of sources. 

i have used these guys, who seem happy to deal with small orders. 3 feet of 1/16 (0.625, the size i use most often) drill rod is about $1.20, and shipping usually runs $7-8, so i usually order lots of 36 inch pieces. 

other sizes i like to keep on hand are wire size 51 (0.66), 52 (0.63) and 53 (0.58). 

http://www.wthutch.com/hssblanks/

you can also buy "piano wire" in 1/16 size from most hobby shops. i think the piano wire bends a bit easier than drill rod, and it is also not as polished.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*tuning*

i agree that replacing the axles makes a huge difference. 

another tweak i think makes a big difference is restricting the pick up shoes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks! Will have to give it a try. :dude: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

not to sound stupid, but, how does the tire fit on the unknurled ends? or is it just the right size that a little pushing is all it needs?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*stock hubs and drill rod*

the stock hubs fit the 1/16 (0.625) and the wire size 52 (0.63) pretty good. i have a wheel press i use. occasioanly i need to use some super glue, but not often. if i use bigger axle material (for really oversized rear axle holes) i need to bore out the hub and use superglue to keep from splitting the hub.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

mike
what size do you use for the chassis rear axle holes and the rear end gear? 
-fordcowboy


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi lendell*

i use 1/16 drill rod or 1/16 piano wire (you probably can get piano wire from a local hobby shop) for the rear axles. i havent had a problem with the crown gear spinning on the smooth axle, as it is a bit larger than the stock axles and the interference fit seems sufficent to prevent the crown gear from spinning. 

did you get your car? i think i put some extra axles in the package

mike


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

mking said:


> i agree that replacing the axles makes a huge difference.
> 
> another tweak i think makes a big difference is restricting the pick up shoes


Mike,

I don't want to sound stupid either but, how do you restrict the pick up shoes? Thanks for posting this stuff as I have been turning to the ThunderJet 500s more and more. Sounds like my Willy's are going to go around the track a lot better soon. 

Oooooh and also thanks for the link to the drill stock supplier!!

Bob


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Here's a pictorial:

http://slotcars.yuku.com/topic/364/t/Rated-R-.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> Here's a pictorial:
> 
> http://slotcars.yuku.com/topic/364/t/Rated-R-.html
> 
> :thumbsup:


SwamperGene, That was a great "how to do it" link.  Thanks, Bob


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Finally, a use for a Cold Heat "soldering" tool cuz it is worthless for soldering.

Most tool and industrial supply shops have or will get drill rod (drill blanks). Music/Piano wire bends very easily by comparison and generally has much looser tolerances. Worth it to track down drill rod IMHO.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Bob.  

twolff I find the Cold Heat tool works well as long as it has a good set of batteries, I use it for all kinds of light-duty soldering. One application in particular is soldering copper wires to reed switches, right up against the glass... the reed leads (at least the miniatronics one's) are magnetic and can cause the reed to trigger ahead of center if left on.

Back on topic, drill rod and restricted shoes are cool, but the stock axles can be straightened pretty easily and the shoes (unrestricted) aren't bad when setup right. Thursday night I might get a chance to run one of my well-tuned all-stock-parts cars against a Fun-Jet, we'll see how they stack up.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*stock axles*

i like the JLTO axles, i use them in original tjet chassis. its just the axle bores are usually too big for the axles. 1/16 drill rod is slightly bigger, and usually just big enough to get rid of the slop

let me know how the fun-jet holds up


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My "Fun-Jet" is still my funnest car to run.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

mking makes the car the way aw sould. my fly on my track. fcb


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AW should just put the body and all the chassis parts in a package so we don't have to take them apart before we put them together the right way.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

bobhch said:


> ... but, how do you restrict the pick up shoes?


I posted a how-to on my website for my personal solution for pickup shoe restrictions. It works on all types of chassis... check it out and give me some feedback.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I posted a how-to on my website for my personal solution for pickup shoe restrictions. It works on all types of chassis... check it out and give me some feedback.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Gary,

That is a nice Rubber Band idea. When I get some time will try it. Kinda busy with Godzilla themed slot car track layout....ooooh and the Willys slot car build up contest.

Thanks for the link. I looked at a bunch of pictures. Do you like Nascar? lol Me to.... :wave: 

Bob


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I use little pieces of scotch tape to restrict pickup shoes.


----------

